# Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês



## GomesCCM (26 Set 2007 às 21:03)

Algumas fotos tiradas por mim no Parque Nacional.
Entre Minas de Carris e Pitões de Júnias:









Estava um vento de gelar ossos.







Mais fotos viram. Mas primeiro tenho que as procurar nos backups, porque os discos do meu servidor pifaram à uns meses atrás.


----------



## GomesCCM (26 Set 2007 às 21:25)

Não são minhas as fotos (desconheço o autor).
Fotos aérias de algumas barragens.
Alto Lindoso:




Caniçada:




Rio Caldo, albufeira da Caniçada, 1978:




Vendas Novas:


----------



## Fil (26 Set 2007 às 21:42)

Belíssimas fotos GomesCCR! É um garrano na 3º foto 

Em que inverno foram tiradas?


----------



## GomesCCM (26 Set 2007 às 22:04)

Fil disse:


> Belíssimas fotos GomesCCR! É um garrano na 3º foto
> 
> Em que inverno foram tiradas?



As duas primeiras foram tiradas em 26-12-2004.
Já última do garrano foi este ano.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2007 às 22:32)

Simplesmente espectaculares!


----------



## Brigantia (27 Set 2007 às 17:37)

Boas fotos
O Gêres no seu melhor...com neve ganha ainda mais encanto


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2007 às 19:01)

Gostei muito das fotos 

É uma região espectacular.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2007 às 23:35)

Adorava ir ao Gerês já disseram-me que a paisagem é linda, e agora com estas fotos fiquei com vontade de ir já, mas é tão longe daqui , mas vale a pena, simplesmente genial as fotos.


----------



## Minho (28 Set 2007 às 00:41)

Junto-me a festa e coloco mais umas imagens do Parque Nacional. Todas recolhidas na zona noroeste do parque (Lamas de Mouro, Castro Laboreiro, Peneda, São Bento do Cando). Algumas delas já são conhecidas dos membros do fórum outras são novas.


----------



## mocha (28 Set 2007 às 10:25)

n sabia k eras fotografo grandes fotos, lindas


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2007 às 11:18)

São fotos muito bonitas dessa parte do Parque que ainda me falta conhecer.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Set 2007 às 17:36)

Minho disse:


>



Grande Minho


----------

